# Evo design 4g (boost mobile brand)



## MIGzNYC (May 25, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right place but I'm desperate right now

So as the title states I have the evo design from boost mobile. I flashed a few different roms and all was well... Until... I did a very dumb move. I flashed a superwipe zip in cwm dat was meant for my old thunderbolt. I've narrowed it down and come to realize that this was the cause of loosing my 4g/wimax settings. If I go to the dialer and and enter ##3282# I go into the epst settings I see data profile, evdo, advance, and dss. The WiMAX setting is missing. I flashed a backup I made in cwm when I 1st rooted my phone, I also tried different Roms and nothing has restores this... Please I would greatly appreciate and help u guys can give me.


----------



## shobon (Nov 2, 2011)

Superwipe shouldn't touch anything related to WiMAX/4G. Follow a guide to restoring your phone to stock, and that should, in theory, fix it.


----------

